# [V] Diverse PC Komponenten (GTX 1070, MMX 300 Headset)



## diAiding (8. März 2017)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=31668759

- GTX 1070 AMP Extreme
- MMX 300 Beyerdynamic Headset
- Creative Soundblaster Z Soundkarte
- BenQ ZOWIE XL2411 24 Zoll 144 Hz Monitor
- Intel Core i7-3770K 3,5 GHz
- Corsair 2er Kit 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Schaut mal rein


----------

